# PHP in HTML



## fungo (9. Mai 2001)

Also ich glaub ich bin blöd aber egal!
Ich hab nen script geschrieben (counter.php)
Diesen Counter möchte ich in HTML einbinden,damit er auf der startseite angezeigt wird!Wie mach ich das???


----------



## cube (9. Mai 2001)

ich habe hier mal die anleitung von http://www.drweb.de genommen. ich kann allen hier diese seite empfehlen.

da wo der counter erscheinen soll einfach diesen code einsetzen

<?php

$file = "counter.txt"; 

$data = fopen($file, "r"); 
$count = fread($data, filesize($file));
fclose($data);

$count = ++$count;
echo $count;

$data = fopen($file, "w+");
fwrite($data, $count);
fclose($data);

?>


----------

